# Trout Point



## Drum Bum (Oct 1, 2014)

Has anybody caught any fish off of Trout Point lately? I've seen Specs feeding but haven't been able to get a bite to save my life. Any tips?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

What are you using for bait ?


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

Not at the end of the trail no , but in the area yes


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

get there b4 first light throw a 17mr or a 3-6inch jerk bait or skitter walk or spook jr or cork to a shrimp or better yet cork to a LY or free line a live shrimp or LY you can try a fluke with a EWG hook / corolina rig / texas be as stealthy as possible use the lightest braid your most comfortable with 10-20lb Fluro Leader and make the longest cast as possible from deep to shallow or along the drop off or parrallel to the bank about 3-5 from shore. look for potholes and ledges within you casting radius make those your targets. It helps if the wind and tide are going in the same direction or if the tide is coming up with the sun. Oh I almost forgot finger mullet if you want to use bait that should be your go to bait if you want to catch fish 20inches and up. The vudu mullet swim bait is pretty sweet you will get alot I mean alot of short stikes on it, its 4.5 inches long so smaller fish cant get a good strike on it but the ones iv caught with it have been better than average every time. Yep you have alot of options get familiar with all your options and you will find every lure has a time and place thats why I cant just say MR17 or XRAP because even though they are simular one will out fish the other on any given day based on conditions. Time on the water....Pay your dues they're there just keep tryin and you will find a pattern.


----------



## Drum Bum (Oct 1, 2014)

I have been using Vudu shrimp. Went kayaking near there today and caught a decent sized Spec on a skitterwalk. Let him swim.


----------



## Drum Bum (Oct 1, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> What are you using for bait ?


 I was using Vudu shrimp and topwater plugs.


----------



## Drum Bum (Oct 1, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> get there b4 first light throw a 17mr or a 3-6inch jerk bait or skitter walk or spook jr or cork to a shrimp or better yet cork to a LY or free line a live shrimp or LY you can try a fluke with a EWG hook / corolina rig / texas be as stealthy as possible use the lightest braid your most comfortable with 10-20lb Fluro Leader and make the longest cast as possible from deep to shallow or along the drop off or parrallel to the bank about 3-5 from shore. look for potholes and ledges within you casting radius make those your targets. It helps if the wind and tide are going in the same direction or if the tide is coming up with the sun. Oh I almost forgot finger mullet if you want to use bait that should be your go to bait if you want to catch fish 20inches and up. The vudu mullet swim bait is pretty sweet you will get alot I mean alot of short stikes on it, its 4.5 inches long so smaller fish cant get a good strike on it but the ones iv caught with it have been better than average every time. Yep you have alot of options get familiar with all your options and you will find every lure has a time and place thats why I cant just say MR17 or XRAP because even though they are simular one will out fish the other on any given day based on conditions. Time on the water....Pay your dues they're there just keep tryin and you will find a pattern.


Thanks man, i went kayaking there today and caught a nice trout, let him swim.


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Drum Bum, Ive found that a mirrodine can be killer at times. I also caught a decent sized speck this afternoon and some trash fish too.


----------



## Drum Bum (Oct 1, 2014)

SHAKE N' BAKE said:


> Drum Bum, Ive found that a mirrodine can be killer at times. I also caught a decent sized speck this afternoon and some trash fish too.


 Thanks, I saw some guy catch a nice speck on a Mirrodine a little while back:thumbup:


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> get there b4 first light throw a 17mr or a 3-6inch jerk bait or skitter walk or spook jr or cork to a shrimp or better yet cork to a LY or free line a live shrimp or LY you can try a fluke with a EWG hook / corolina rig / texas be as stealthy as possible use the lightest braid your most comfortable with 10-20lb Fluro Leader and make the longest cast as possible from deep to shallow or along the drop off or parrallel to the bank about 3-5 from shore. look for potholes and ledges within you casting radius make those your targets. It helps if the wind and tide are going in the same direction or if the tide is coming up with the sun. Oh I almost forgot finger mullet if you want to use bait that should be your go to bait if you want to catch fish 20inches and up. The vudu mullet swim bait is pretty sweet you will get alot I mean alot of short stikes on it, its 4.5 inches long so smaller fish cant get a good strike on it but the ones iv caught with it have been better than average every time. Yep you have alot of options get familiar with all your options and you will find every lure has a time and place thats why I cant just say MR17 or XRAP because even though they are simular one will out fish the other on any given day based on conditions. Time on the water....Pay your dues they're there just keep tryin and you will find a pattern.


Excellent advice


----------



## cskiff14 (Feb 6, 2014)

I was out there this morning. Pretty rough conditions. Nearly 20 mph wind. All I got was some strikes on my spook jr. First time in big lagoon. Going to be out again tomorrow at first light.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ill be out in BL myself looking for that 15lb slam


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

My FIL got an 18" gag there one day last week! Surprised the heck out of me. We get there before the sun is up and fish where we can from a boat. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunjerk (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm new to the area. Could someone please tell me where Trout Point is located ?

thanks


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

cajunjerk said:


> I'm new to the area. Could someone please tell me where Trout Point is located ?
> 
> thanks


 Big Lagoon


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Anyone know why trout point is closed until further notice?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Ron I was told today that it is a security measure. The officer I spoke to did not indicate if it was a temp or long term measure. The gate to Heron's Forest boardwalk is also locked from what I understand.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I asked when i came through the gate why and was told until further notice. I assumed it was security. Thanks Mike


----------



## cajunjerk (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the help !


----------

